# Emerge z lokalnego serwerka - jak??

## kniarzyn

Witam,

Zastanawia mnie taka sprawa. Mam taki sobie serwerek domowy który robi za router/firewall. W dzień często co robi, ale w nocy przeważnie próżnuje. Zainstalowana jest tam "inna" dystrybucja linuksa. Czy jest możliwe, żeby co jaki czas (np. raz na tydzień) cišgał na dysk emerge tree + ródła wybranych pakietów. Tak żebym na swoim komputerze desktop z Gentoo po wykonaniu 

```
emerge sync 
```

pobierał aktualne drzewo z tegoż serwerka, a po wydaniu polecenia 

```
emerge xxx 
```

cišgał ródła z serwerka, a jeżeli tam ich nie ma to z sieci??

Czego mam szukać, a może kto już ma co takiego ??

Pozdrawiam,

kniarzyn

----------

## grzewho

jasne, wszystko (mirror rsync i distfiles) ustawisz w make.conf

----------

## muchar

Też bym tak chciał :/ Ale mam za maleńki dysk na routerze. /usr/portage mam podmontowane po NFS-ie na stację roboczą    :Laughing: 

----------

## kniarzyn

Tylko jak cišgnšć na lokalny serwer pakiety z gentoo serwer?? FTP-em. A jak to synchronizować ??

Pozdrawiam,

kniarzyn

----------

